# Ricardo Gonzalez Eagled the 18th Hole



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

How about that? Ricardo Gonzalez eagled the 18th Hole and shot an 8-under for the one-stroke lead. Having a birdie-eagle finish. What an ending?


----------

